# LaPierre Zesty AM 527, 827, 927 Ultimate



## steveslug (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

da LaPierre in Deutschlang scheinbar nicht so häufig gekauft wird, ist es nicht so einfach Informationen zu finden. Deswegen möchte ich ein neues Thema zum Zesty AM starten um Erfahren und Fragen auszutauschen. z.B.:

Welche Größe fahrt ihr, bei welcher Körpergröße und SL?
Langzeiterfahrungen mit LaPierre?
Meinungen zum Carbon Rahmen?
Gibt es schon stolze Besitzer der 2017 Modelle? Euer Fazit?
Und natürlich auch gerne Fotos.

Danke


----------



## Hofi91 (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo. 
Hab mir das zesty 427 (Modell 2017 in Silber, Türkis, gelb)  gekauft. Leider bin ich noch nicht gefahren, da ich noch nicht zum abholen vom Händler gekommen bin.
Davor bin ich ein spicy 316 aus dem Jahr 2011 gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. 
Das spicy hatte ich in Rahmengröße L, also hab ich auch das Zesty in L gekauft. Passte bei der Probefahrt auch ganz gut. 
Ich selbst bin 186cm groß. 
Werde mich nach den ersten Fahrten wieder melden. 
Gibt es sonst noch jemand mit dem 2017 er bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

